# Can't resume a Youtube video after pausing it



## Devon68 (May 30, 2015)

This happens to me almost every time I pause the video and leave it to buffer up a little. After pausing it I just cant resume it and have to refresh the page. I'm using the latest Firefox browser.
I looked around the internet and see some people suggest it might be the adobe flash players fault.
What do you think, and has anyone experienced something similar?


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 30, 2015)

yeah, utube gives Me all kinds of  issues with FF. your not alone there. Im not sure of a fix thoug, sorry.


----------



## P4-630 (May 30, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> This happens to me almost every time I pause the video and leave it to buffer up a little. After pausing it I just cant resume it and have to refresh the page. I'm using the latest Firefox browser.
> I looked around the internet and see some people suggest it might be the adobe flash players fault.
> What do you think, and has anyone experienced something similar?



Maybe it's time to use Chrome?   Never had any issues with youtube videos


----------



## Devon68 (May 30, 2015)

> Maybe it's time to use Chrome?  Never had any issues with youtube videos


Yeah that will probably be the way to go. Chrome is the one that supports 60 fps youtube right?


----------



## P4-630 (May 30, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> Yeah that will probably be the way to go. Chrome is the one that supports 60 fps youtube right?



I did not know that 
But yes so it seems:  http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/29/7121143/youtube-adds-support-for-60fps-video-playback


Edit: If you download Chrome, download the 64bit version if you have a 64bit OS


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2015)

chrome supports 60 FPS videos, and its goddamned awesome. since it uses internal codecs (mostly HTML5) for youtube external garbage like flash cant break it anymore.


----------

